# COSTCO HID LANTERN part 2



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 3, 2005)

this is a contination of this thread COSTCO HID LANTERN


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 3, 2005)

Got #363 here,(courtesy of Mtbkndad, Thank You), I have a very defined star beam pattern at close range on a wall. Looking at the lens I saw a haze on it and thought it might be plastic. I decided it needed a polish, and was pleased to find the lens was glass, with a dirty film on the inside. Looked like a weak effort at cleaning at some point before assembly. Then I am looking at the reflector, hmmmm, seeing some film there too, my common sense had a rare victory as I didn't touch it. Lots of ripples, light scratches, the coating kinda looks like an amateur paint job. I assume the coating is delicate aluminized?? This reflector is a metal bucket, any sense/benefit in having the inside polished and chrome plated?? Or recoated with LOP?? I most likely should just leave it alone??


----------



## THE_MFG (Jul 4, 2005)

Has been watching this for few days. First of all, thanks everyone who is interested in this HID Spotlight. Appreciate your enthusiasm for new technology of lighting. Believe or not, we are the actual manufacturer for the Costco HID Spotlight. I am very impressed by Mr_Ted_Bear's informative posts. And more, the 42 spotlights that he bought for CPFers. I have to thanks each of you giving us such support by buying this HID spotlight. We know from the begining of building this spotlight that it would be loved by those, like you, who truly love a better illumination. Well, Please feel free to drop us a line if you have any question. I will be around frequently.

Wendy


----------



## Hallis (Jul 4, 2005)

Well, one of the things on my mind Wendy is how would we go about obtaining replacement parts such as bulbs, ballests and the like. Some more detailed specifications would be welcome as well as anything you would be willing to volunteer about the light itself, your company, and other products that you offer.

Welcome to CPF, You'll find that we are a somewhat fanatical and loyal bunch who love our lumens /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Shane


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Jul 4, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*THE_MFG said:*
Has been watching this for few days. First of all, thanks everyone who is interested in this HID Spotlight. Appreciate your enthusiasm for new technology of lighting. Believe or not, we are the actual manufacturer for the Costco HID Spotlight. I am very impressed by Mr_Ted_Bear's informative posts. And more, the 42 spotlights that he bought for CPFers. I have to thanks each of you giving us such support by buying this HID spotlight. We know from the begining of building this spotlight that it would be loved by those, like you, who truly love a better illumination. Well, Please feel free to drop us a line if you have any question. I will be around frequently.

Wendy 

[/ QUOTE ]

Whoa...that's pretty cool! Welcome to CPF. I hope you can stay a while.

Any information as to what Costco has planned for these lights? Do you have intentions of selling them through any other companies? Do you make any other lights?


----------



## KevinL (Jul 4, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif for taking the time to come here and post about the spotlight! Main thing is that we're hoping it won't be the last of them, I didn't have enough spare cash to pay for the light and shipping (the latter being the bigger problem) so I had to pass on the Costco buy. But this has got to be the best value for money HID I have ever seen.


----------



## Hallis (Jul 4, 2005)

The second least expensive one ive seen was the Havis Shields 35w at about $180. And that was without a battery. So this light is definately a solid deal.

Shane


----------



## tysonb (Jul 4, 2005)

Wendy, Welcome to CPF!

My big question is how can we get more of these to places other than the west coast of the USA?

Do you manufacture them under your oen brand name, and what is the cost?

Thanks,

Tysonb


----------



## tysonb (Jul 4, 2005)

Wendy, Welcome to CPF!

My big question is how can we get more of these to places other than the west coast of the USA?

Do you manufacture them under your own brand name, and what is the cost? If you could include pricebreak for quantities, that would be great too.

Thanks,

Tysonb


----------



## Sarius (Jul 4, 2005)

I would add, that considering that the cheapest other HID alternative is over 300 bucks, that I'd be willing to pay a bit more for some increase in quality, and perhaps some improvement in things like the reflector. Speaking for myself, I would not blink at $150 for this level of performance in a reliable light with a decent beam.

Mr. Bear had a substantial number of units he had to return. Not a problem at Costco with their very liberal return policies, but not a 'lottery' I'd care to risk on a 'one of' group buy from China. I suspect Costco pushed the price very hard and Wendy and company could do much better in both quality control and performance for a few dollars more.

My 2¢


----------



## 4sevens (Jul 4, 2005)

All I have to say is WOW!!! I just got mine today... and
waiting for it to get dark! My poor brother lugged two back
from CA today.

If someone in georgia would like one I may sell my second one...
I just don't want to ship it cuz it's HUGE so you'd have to pickup.


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 4, 2005)

Am noticing that the common reaction to seeing the Costco HID's beam for the first time is laughter. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Hallis (Jul 4, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*ddaadd said:*
Am noticing that the common reaction to seeing the Costco HID's beam for the first time is laughter. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, i dont know about others but mine was laughter from a "holy crap this thing is bright" point of view, not laughter as in "This is a joke right?".

Shane


----------



## MrMom (Jul 4, 2005)

Keep posting...still waiting for mine.


----------



## JohnF (Jul 4, 2005)

I just returned from 10 days camping in North Eastern Nevada, brought my brand new Costco HID of course. It is really quite impressive. We often camped in canyons, and it would easily reach 3/4 mile to the far canyon wall.

It was my contingency for vehicle mechanical failure in very remote areas - I figured I could, with a cardboard cover, SOS nearby towns or aircraft. And, it was very fun to just play with. Made me really think about all the dust and insects that must make its way into our lungs.

John F


----------



## AlexGT (Jul 5, 2005)

Welcome to CPF Wendy (THE_MFG)

I been out of the forum for a while and I'm stunned of the price drop of HID, at that price halogen is pretty much dead, it doesn't stand a chance against your offering. 

Could you formally introduce your company? Guess we all like to know your company name, business address, webpage, product line, prices and contact information. If you look around the forum you will find that there are several top HID manufacturers sharing and recieving ideas from the members some of which are real artists in creating extraordinary lights, please visit frequently.

Sincerely
AlexGT


----------



## Trashman (Jul 5, 2005)

My brother's girlfriend was laughing a bit when she first saw how bright it was. When I first turned it on I felt a pretty big, and very long lasting rush of excitement. I immediately called a friend and sent some email! 

Tonight, the 4th of July, I set the light on the grass in my back yard pointing strait up for my own 4th display. You'd never know that fireworks were actually illegal in my city with the amount going off. The extra smoke seemed to make the light even more impressive. I drove around the block in my car to see how far I could see it. I could see it shining (strait up) from at least 1/4 mile away.

Hurray! It looks like we might get some customer support for our Costco HID's! I was thinking that maybe I should buy a spare, but with Wendy (Hi Wendy) having logged on I kinda feel a little pressure to do so. Keep us posted!


----------



## VidPro (Jul 5, 2005)

Who will be the first to modify this into a 2D mag /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Hi Wendy, sell them to wallymart too.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 5, 2005)

HI Wendy,

You have a really nice product. I own two myself. With a few fixes and better marketing this could be a real great and successful light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 5, 2005)

last night I took out the HID to the fireworks display in the marina Del rey area.
The fireworks were not seen because of low cloud's.
Any way Well before the show started I figures I would fire up the HId and shine it around from a high place with a wide field of view. The /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif oohs and aaaas /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gifwere evident immediately. the WOW!'s and such were also evident. It is possible to really reach out and touch somebody with this light. While I put on my show and was having loads of fun there became a group of people who decided they didn't like the show and rudely complained loudly. If they would have asked nicely from the start I would have turned it off. but they didn't It became ugly. I it seems was assaulting these people with a 17 pound flashlight. Heck I was not shining it into their eyes imagine if I were they would still be seeing spots. So to make a pretty boring story short if you do have one of these use it with care. It goes a LONG way and has the potential to truly disturb some people. so please be careful with them use them responsibly you would never want to shine one of these into a home a a half mile away it has the potential to freak people out.
watch out especially in crowded areas.
Common sense should prevail. I have got to say there are people out there who would like to take away your right to own a bright flashlight as much as they would like to take your gun away. These people are to be avoided with this light it migh put them over the edge. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif
Yeasumofo


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Wendy, welcome to CPF!!!

And, thank you for making such a great HID light available to so many people!


----------



## Chris_Medico (Jul 5, 2005)

Does anyone know if the Costco near San Diego has any of these lights left? I've got a friend that is willing to go and pick one up before she visits me later this month.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 5, 2005)

I just picked up two more for a couple Northern California CPF members I will be seeing later this month. The Los Feliz Costco had 22 left AFTER my purchase.
I purchased 9 and exchanged one with a defective door (10 total) so roughly half of the lights that sold from this Costco so far were to me. The Thor pallet is almost empty from the holiday weekend purchasing. 
A couple that was looking at both models when I started checking the Costco HID's asked me what I was doing. I explained what I was doing and told them the pros and cons of each of the lights. Their cart was already overflowing so when I was done they said they were planning on coming back tomorrow to get a Costco HID. These lights really don't need to be "sold", just explained./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 5, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Trashman said:*
I drove around the block in my car to see how far I could see it. I could see it shining (strait up) from at least 1/4 mile away.

[/ QUOTE ]

HeHe, I did the same exact thing last nite, but was out away from the city in dark skies, slight haze, odometer reading .7 mi and the vertical beam was faintly visible, started laughing again. hehe......at .5 mi it was clearly visible WAY high... Got a white water tower picked out for distance trials later in the week. WoW....


----------



## CattleDog (Jul 5, 2005)

Mine finally came in today (thanks Yeasumofo!). I was completely unprepared for how large this thing really is!! If the light does not incapacitate someone... throw it at them! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

It should be a nice step up (at least as far as photon chucking) from the SF Z3 and Mag 6D I have.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 5, 2005)

I got mine early last week from Yaesumofo (THANKS!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif). Very impressive light for the money. Yes, when I first fired it up in the house, I started grinning ear-to-ear and chuckled to myself. My wife peeked around the corner and said (this IS a direct quote), "Holy $h!t, that's bright. What the he77 do you need a light that bright for?". The funny thing is that she usually isn't one to use some of those words.

I disassembled mine most of the way (and took a few pics I'll post sometime). If it only had an o-ring behind the plastic bezel and in the rear door, it would actually be pretty water resistant (I may have to fix that with some good RTV and mold release wax) since the lens has a gasket with a u-shaped cross-section for sealing on both sides and isolating it from shock. The float glass (soda lime) lens did have some dust on the inside. From the way it looked, I think it was dust which adhered to the lens under some kind of static electricity. I cleaned the lens really well before reassembly and it looks good now.

Great light! Thanks Costco!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 6, 2005)

Mr Ted Bear has a lapse of intelligence today, and purchased 8 more..... that makes an even 4 dozen. The only plausible explanation for my actions was that I had extra repack outer boxes, that I have been force to buy by the dozen.... crazy thing is, McLux PD $225, COSTCO HID $76, Lion Cub Ti $$$, but to pay an extra $1.30 for *not* buying boxes by the dozen... NEVER !!!n I think I need help /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Nell (Jul 6, 2005)

Anyone willing to pick a few up and ship to those less fortunate?


----------



## Lumines (Jul 6, 2005)

Ditto on that. I'm going to Des Moines this weekend, and I planned on checking out the Costco there.... until I found out you need a membership. My girlfriend wants to get me one, and she'd be willing to pay the cost plus membership to get one, but it sounds like they probably won't have it anyways. So... Anyone willing to part with one for cost plus shipping to Omaha?


----------



## Hallis (Jul 6, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Nell said:*
Anyone willing to pick a few up and ship to those less fortunate? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think the post right above yours makes the answer to that very obvious. shoot him a PM, And then some PayPal and he'll send you one ASAP more than likely.

Shane


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 6, 2005)

Mr Ted Bear, 
You do not need help, just repeat after me, "fluff and kindness is fine". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Lumines (Jul 6, 2005)

Hallis..... remember... we ARE flashaholics. However impractical it may be, it's not unheard of to have up to 100 of the same light for personal use. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 6, 2005)

Wendy,
Are you distributing these on the east coast, like in Florida, through any othe distributors?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 7, 2005)

A few people that requested lights have had a change of wallet, so consequently I still have several available. Oh, highest serial number so far is 1017.



Wendy,

Any chance of ordering battery doors? Any chance you could emaal me your business phone#?


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 7, 2005)

Mr. Ted Bear, in said lapse, you forget E-mail to McStupid? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## JohnF (Jul 7, 2005)

Where is the serial number on mine? (sorry for the stupid question, must be blind.) Thanks,

John F


----------



## CattleDog (Jul 7, 2005)

It is on the back of the battery.


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JohnF said:*
Where is the serial number on mine? (sorry for the stupid question, must be blind.) Thanks,

John F 

[/ QUOTE ]

Happens to all of us at some time..LOL
Look at the battery......


----------



## JohnGault (Jul 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Mr Ted Bear said:*
A few people that requested lights have had a change of wallet, so consequently I still have several available. Oh, highest serial number so far is 1017.


[/ QUOTE ]

I'd go for one of them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

PM me the details...

Thx /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

EDIT: Ooops, I just know I wouldn't feel right paying almost $120.00 for a $75.00 light, no matter *how* I _figured_ it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif -_hehe_


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 7, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*JohnGault said:*

EDIT: Ooops, I just know I wouldn't feel right paying almost $120.00 for a $75.00 light, no matter *how* I _figured_ it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif -_hehe_ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Costco HID $76
apx tax $ 7
apx fuel $ 7
total $90 is what this light costs IF you already have a Costco membership and take the time to drive to Costco IF you happen to live near a store that carries them.

To have a fellow CPF'r kindly take the time to box and ship one to me is the only way I would have ever been able to have one....Make that two...Thank You Mr Ted Bear!


----------



## wantthatlight (Jul 7, 2005)

If you have any left I'll take one. PM me. Thanks


----------



## hybridamp (Jul 8, 2005)

Anyone have any of these remaining or have a local store with some? I would love to get my hands on one of these, but we do not have any CostCo stores here in Ky... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## oklalawman (Jul 8, 2005)

I would be interested in one of those. I needed it just a few minutes ago. I was breaking up a bull fight and needed more light for sure.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: COSTCO HID LANTERN part 2 Delay 2 weeks*

Hey guys We are going 2week delay on this whole thing. i have gotten busy and response has very slow. 
2 week delay and demand will build up.

I will tell you what guys next week after Monday has become open for me. If somebody wants to manage a list I will work it out. After shipping via usps last time I just assume ship from the ups store where they box the damn things for me.
I really can only open the light and chek for operation and no broken hinge I can't do the whole chek the charging circuit thing. 
here is how it breaks down.
flashlight costs $75.99
tax makes is $82.64
Larryk's light $5.50 (read on to understand.
The boxing cost me 6.27 (3.75 less than $10 quoted last time )I quoted $10.00 last time I passed the savings on) Shipping varies.
It is 19 lb with the double box the from shipping zip is 90293. You figure out how want the light shipped and your price quote. you can pick what ever UPS shipping you want you have the weight and shipping zip.
I will check to see how many lights are left. Start a line now there may be a limited quantity.
On tuesday provided they have the lights I will go down there and buy them have them boxed and shipped best I can do. I do not have the kind of time that MTB has to do this stuff but if a need still exists I will do my best to fulfill it we have 2 Costco shops within 14 minutes of each other.
So that is is no surcharge no gas money Just like before one CPF'er helping another. I will have to limit these to say 15 max if they have them. This is a lot of work believe me I have send 8 out, One it seems didn't make it to it's destination so the deal here is that between all of you guys we need to buy one spare to send to larry K. who didn't get his for some reason. We do have it insured but that doesnt get him the light which is more important. So if you want one of these things SOMBODY make a list. On monday night the top 15 responders on Monday night will get a light IF Costco HAS THE DAMN THINGS. 
So you have to be prepared to kick down an extra $5.50 (if we move 15) so we cam get Larry k his light. Get it?
I hope so.
We will need to generate a list to me with shipping info and phone numbers to me on Monday night. Pay pal must follow after I e-mail you and tell you your total. If you do not pay you will be faced with bad karma. Believe me you don't want that.
Yaesumofo
Now who is going to handle the admin of this weird wacky sale.

Hey MTB if they only made 1000 of hem Why are we seeing serial numbers higher than that? I wonder.
Yaesumofo


Look guys these are $75.99 dollar lights in the end they will cost you about $120-130. This light is the most powerful light you can buy as a non government person for under $100.00 dollars in fact this technology is the sane stuff coming out of $1000.00 lights. This is the brightest motherf992r you have ever held in your hand without a uniform on. This light will stop a person in there tracks if shined directly at them. People see this beam a mile away easily. there is no mistaking it It is a total mind blower. So now is the time just figure out if there really is a need and you are willing to help a fellow CPF'r then we will do it. If it becomes difficult or any type of weirdness comes up the deal will stop there and then. There is no need to take this to the BST forum so it will be kept right here. Yaesumofo


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 8, 2005)

Costco got around 1000 in their container. 500, 1000, 1500, 2500, 5000 are all common numbers to be thrown around when discussing initial limitted production runs. I never said the manufacturer only made one thousand. I did say that if Costco only got one thousand that would be consistent with the kinds of numbers that are often made in limitted or initial production runs of products depending on the product, the amount of tooling necessary to make the product, the cost of the product, it's intended purpose, etc.
Only Wendy would know exactly how many were made and if the serial numbers actually started at one, for that matter if the serial numbers are unbroken in series. Only the manufacturer would know how many lights never left plant and if the serial number plates were put on before or after final QC checks.

I agree with your post above about the value of these lights. People that think of these as big expensive "Thors" are missing the whole point of these lights. They are not big expensive Thors, they are very reasonably priced self contained, HID spotlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 8, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mtbkndad said:*
They are not big expensive Thors, they are very reasonably priced self contained, HID spotlights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

In HID lumens per dollar, I would be surprised if these will ever be surpassed, hands down the best buy I've seen, even at $125 shipped to me. Going out tonite with the camera to try and get some distance shots. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 8, 2005)

Mine arrived today. Can't wait till tonight, lots of cloud cover w/ hurricane passing by.


----------



## bucken (Jul 8, 2005)

Finally got mine, today (Thanks, Yaesumofo)! Actually, the Post Office tried to deliver it on the 5th, but we were gone until today.

Can someone explain how the red and green LED's are supposed to work?

When I opened the box, the first thing I did was to plug in the charger (btw, the battery door looks and functions just fine). After trying it with both AC, and then DC, neither one of the LED's lit up. I remembered that someone said the battery was pretty much charged right out of the box, so, I put the cords back in the case and closed the battery door. The bulb starts with kind of a soft whining sound, but reaches maximum brightness very quickly (I'd guess maybe 10-15 seconds). After playing with it for several minutes, I tried the AC charger, again. This time, the red LED lit up (indicating that it was charging). After being plugged in a while, the red LED finally went out, but the green LED never did light up. Is the green LED supposed to light up as soon as the red one goes out, or is there a "limbo" period in between?

Anyway, I just LOVE this light! It just completely blows away both of my 10M Thor's with the cleanest, whitest light that I've ever seen! I have to admit, however, that this is my first experience with HID's, so maybe I'm just beginning to "see the light"?

Yaesumofo, as long as I can confirm that the battery charges like it's supposed to, I see no reason to return the light. Hopefully, I'll find out that the red LED comes on while it's charging, and the battery's fully charged when it goes out. I can live with that. As long as there's nothing more serious, it just doesn't justify the cost of shipping back and forth.

Did I mention that this is one SERIOUS bright light? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 9, 2005)

Took this HID out for a test run. I have not had anything as bright, huge throw, and just a massive wall of light. Pictures just do not do justice. Makes me really wish I witnessed the super lights showdown. I really wanted something the size of the 990 but this price is special. On the picky side, would like to get the artifacts out of the beam. This is a useful light. I hope these sell like hell so we can bring the cost of HID's down to earth. 
I plugged mine in first thing and saw the green light indicating it was fully charged. During the day, the light was so white I could not get an appreciation of the light until night. If you ever need to search for something at night, this is your tool. 
Thanks, Mr. TedBear.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 9, 2005)

Bucken, yes, the green "full" light should come on after the red one goes out. But as long as the red one does go out, I suppose it really isn't necessary to even have the green one!


----------



## Hallis (Jul 9, 2005)

Anybody know what happened to Wendy?


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 9, 2005)

Bummer If the light is charging i guess it is ok. Costco has a very liberal return policy. But shipping both ways dosen't make sense.
You are going to have to run it down and charge it put a meter on that battery lets see what that voltage is. Can sombody check the voltage of their freshly charged hid light battery voltage?
If it is just the green indicator i hope it will be ok. What happens when you plug it into a cigar lighter adapter?
Yaesumofo


----------



## Trashman (Jul 9, 2005)

Bucken, one more thing, if you use it for a few minutes (maybe even more than 5) and then plug it in to see if the red charging light comes one, and it doesn't, do not fear, that is normal for this light. Just keep using the light and eventually when you plug it in, the red light will come on. The charger just isn't all that sensitive.


----------



## bucken (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, I let it run this afternoon until it went out. Took about 90 minutes. Checking on it periodically, I really didn't notice any dimming at all during the entire time. I can tell that this is going to be a really useful light.

I remember checking the battery voltage (while it was still ON) sometime during the last 15 minutes and it was still showing around 11.9 volts. Surprisingly, when the bulb finally went out, the voltage was still at 11.53 volts.

With the battery discharged, BOTH the AC charger AND the DC charger lights up the red LED IMMEDIATELY. So far, it's been charging for about 6 hours now (the instructions say a full charge takes 10 hours). The battery voltage (while charging) reads 13.52 volts.

I think I may just leave it on charge until morning...


----------



## extreme1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Really cool lights!!!! I just got 2 of em, and the quality seems good except the somewhat questionable hinge. Frickin rad!


----------



## bucken (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey, I just checked and the red LED was "OFF" (still no green LED, though). This was only after about 7 1/2 hours of charging. The battery voltage reads 13.05 volts, both with the charger still plugged in, AND with the charger unplugged.

I'll do another runtime check, tomorrow, to see if it's fully charged.


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 10, 2005)

Sounding good so far. Larry K. finally got his so all lights are accounted for I believe. with only 3 problems.

1 bad door hinge
1 no green ready LED indicator (we hope)
1 way too long to ship, upon arrival switch was in on position green charge light indicates chagring.

Not bad I guess.
I went out last night with this monster. I live near lax and have to take care about the direction of the beam.
illuninating 747's would not be difficult. Lots of them parked on the tarmac here.
I just totally avoid that area because of the increase in total security in the area. This light on that side would be rapidly dected and many squad cars would gather. Not fun.
We do have other areas of Playa del Rey beach area where we can shine our monster on to the Pacific ocean, bike path. and the marina jetty areas. Boats usually will shine a light back at you.
Yaesumofo


----------



## bucken (Jul 10, 2005)

Could someone please post what their battery voltage reads when fully charged?

I ran mine down yesterday until the light went out, but then only re-charged it for about 7 1/2 hours (because that is when the red LED went out). The voltage at that time was 13.05 volts.

I ran another trial this morning, but the light went out after about 1 hour. I have it re-charging again, and this time I will let it charge for the complete 10 hours (regardless of what the LED does). It appears to be charging, at least.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 11, 2005)

Mine was last charged on July 5th and hasn't been used since. It is now reading 12.95v, no load.


----------



## StuGatz (Jul 11, 2005)

Very timely to find this. I picked up two from the Burbank store last week (they had approximately ten to fifteen left) as well as another 10 mil Thor-X and I have yet to find anything bad to say about it. Although I do not lay claim to any specific expertise other than a user... blah, blah, blah... The comparison of these lights as well as some aluminum body 1.5 mil Vectorlites are simply staggering.

BTW...What DID happen to "Wendy"? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif

All the best,

Stuart


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jul 11, 2005)

Great, I go to Costco about 4 times a month and I either 1) Haven't seen this light or 2) Saw it and mistook it for a Thor. 

Gotta swing by tommorow for 3lbs of blueberries and a new HID flashlight. BTW Trashman, did you get it at the City of Industry Costco?


----------



## StuGatz (Jul 11, 2005)

Well FWIW I have run an informal test between the HID and ythe 10M Thor-X. I now have two of each and the first running of the HID revealed that it was charged at the factory. The first running lasted almost exactly 60 minutes and for approximately the last two minutes the bulb performaed a strob like action. The light was turned off and after about one minute was turned back on with waht appeared to be a full burn from the bulb and went into strobe mode for about one to two minutes. Perhaps a full recharge will give a longer burn time next time around. 

I now have the other HID running against the 10 Mil light and as has already been mentioned, the 10 Mil bulb (on the high setting) seems yellow compared to the HID beast. I'll see how they compare in running time.

All the best,

Stuart


----------



## MrMom (Jul 11, 2005)

I was hoping to receive mine today after that Larry K. got his Saturday but...no luck...

Post them pics so that I have something to look at till I get mine!


----------



## StuGatz (Jul 11, 2005)

Right then...

At approximately 80 minutes running; The 10 Mil bulb has tapered off to a small glow with no cast (the bulb seemed to start to dim at approximately 60 minutes) whereas this partucular HID seems to still be going strong with what seems to be the same original light output. Now at approximately 85 minutes running time.

I'm impressed.

Stuart


----------



## StuGatz (Jul 11, 2005)

Now at 103 minutes and the strobe effect has set in two times within the last three minutes. It lasted approximately 30 seconds, then went to regular appearing steady light for about one minute, strobe for about 30 seconds and has now just gone out.

Interesting. Any ideas about what may have caused this strobe effect in both of my HIDs? Has anyone else experienced the strobe effect?

Stuart


----------



## JimH (Jul 11, 2005)

That's what HID's do when the voltage gets too low. You should shut it down at the first sign of strobing to prevent shortening the life of the bulb.

It's okay to strobe a short ark (infact Maxabeam has a strobe mode) but not an HID. It is harmful to the HID bulb.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 11, 2005)

The strobe effect is likely the ballast trying to restart the arc after the battery stopped supplying enough voltage/current. As the arc goes out, the battery "recovers" slightly - only to sag as the ballast tries to re-ignite the arc.

Or at least that's my half-baked theory. I'm sure a EE or the like will have a better explaination.


----------



## StuGatz (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation guys. I hope that I did no severe damage to the bulbs by allowing them to go completely out after the stobe effect. This is one hella bright light package!!

Stuart


----------



## Trashman (Jul 11, 2005)

V8TOYTRUCK, No, I got it at the Montclair store (RIGHT off the 10, Exit -- Central). I don't believe they have them at the City of Industry store. The first thread (see first post of this thread to get there) has a list, posted by Starship, of all the SoCal stores that got 'em, and Industry wasn't one of them. When you go, take this item # with you --- #871155, and ask a worker to see if they've got it. The Montclair store DID NOT HAVE THEM ON THE FLOOR, it took that number and some looking to find them up in the racks. If they have them, a worker will help you. My guess is that Montclair still has them. It's only about a 15 minute drive (or less) from the Industry store (unless there's traffic, of course).


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry about the ignorance here, I only just noticed this! Any idea how I can get one in Australia?


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 11, 2005)

I just bought the HID at the Costco in the Central Cal Coast area. Waiting for the night, so I can park it by the Thor "yellow tugboat" 10 MCP for a comp. analysis. They have about 15 left up here. Call me a moron, but I dragged the Costco Clerk to the endcap today to notify them how all the HID lights seemed to be missing the AC/DC cords. Too bad I wasn't wearing a ski mask when he told me to open the back cap and tell me what I saw. Duhh! If it is as good as it looks, I might go by some more this week. Anyone had any real problems with it yet?


----------



## attowatt (Jul 11, 2005)

How much did you guys pay for this light?

Costco has this light for $24.95 and it looks really big and bulky. It doesnt look two tone(black/gray) as in the pics posted on 1st thread, its all black. But from what I can remember it has 2 rocker switches on 1 side, and the gel battery access from the back.

Jim


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 11, 2005)

I suspect this cute little HID may work well at night with showing tailgaters how close they are to my Armada, you know the ones who draft you at 75MPH. LOL


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 11, 2005)

Attowatt, I think you are talking about the Costco 10MCP Thor. The HID is on the endcaps at most stores for $75.00


----------



## markdi (Jul 12, 2005)

StuGatz

you must have a really good battery in your incan 10 mcp thor.(no internal cell resistance)

the standard 7 amp sla has about 87 watt hours in it.

the 100 watt bulb actually draws about 86 watts.

I get around 40 minutes or so till dims ville.

target.com sells a 9 amp hour battery that has the same form factor(fits both lights I think) for around 18 bucks.

my 35 watt 10 mcp thor mod(mom owns light now)runs for about 2 hours on the 9 amp battery.
I loose about 4 watts in the phillips ballast.

the 9 amp battery has slightly bigger terminals and is about 10 - 12 ounces heavier.


----------



## JimH (Jul 12, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*attowatt said:*
How much did you guys pay for this light?

Costco has this light for $24.95 and it looks really big and bulky. It doesnt look two tone(black/gray) as in the pics posted on 1st thread, its all black. But from what I can remember it has 2 rocker switches on 1 side, and the gel battery access from the back.

Jim 

[/ QUOTE ]

attowatt,

What you are referring to is the 10 million CP halogen Thor. The HID version is $79.00+ and is much larger.


----------



## jim5 (Jul 12, 2005)

FYI, I called Costco in Fort Worth and they told me the manf. is New Focus Lighting Power. I quick search did not turn up the company. They (Costco)don't expect to receive any lights. I hope Wendy gives us alternative sources.


----------



## CattleDog (Jul 12, 2005)

Here is what I found:

http://www.nfa.com.cn/en/index.htm

There brochure and product catalog is here:

http://www.nfa.com.cn/download/hid04-05.pdf (Be patient, it is in China)

You can see a similar model to the CostCo light as well as an interesting looking smaller cousin.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 12, 2005)

clicked wrong button.
See below.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 12, 2005)

The Company you want to search for is.

New Focus Lighting & Power Technology (Shanghai) Co.,Ltd ...

They seem to be a division of -

Shang New Focus Auto Parts Co., Ltd 

Click on the link below and then download their PDF catalogue and you will see what looks like an orange version of the Costco HID.
Costco may have been this company's US market test of one particular version of this light.
Wendy could elaborate on that matter at some point.
Right now I would just be satisfied if she would answer the questions mention in this thread about parts availablity, service, etc..

Knowing what to search is as important as knowing where to search,
jim5 thanks on the heads up regarding what to search.

NFA site


----------



## bucken (Jul 12, 2005)

The smaller, 3513, looks VERY interesting...


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Jul 12, 2005)

Yes it does..... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 12, 2005)

I anyone could pick me up 1 or 2 I wuould be greatful. I just checked all the stores around Boston with no luck.


Mac


----------



## bwaites (Jul 12, 2005)

Jeff, Mr Ted Bear has sort of disappeared, no posts in nearly a week.

I sent him a PM last week, and no reply to it or to my PayPal to him.

Hope everythings all right?

Bill

Bill


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 12, 2005)

Finding that my digital camera doesnt have timed exposure, cant get the shots I was looking to do. I can verify that I lit up a rural white water tower easily from 1/2 mile away, per truck odometer. I'm guessing a 30' to 40' hot spot at that distance, I could separatly illuminate the bottom, middle, and top of the tower. Awesome sight, makes me chuckle!

This was apx. 10:30 pm with thin overcast clouds which seem to retain some of the stray light from KC, moonlight not a factor. I'm thinking truly dark skies may be tough to find around here 20mi west of the city. Westward Ho!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 12, 2005)

Bill

I am here... just a "little busy". Since Friday 6, Monday 12, and today 4more. Hard to believe, but I spent almost *ALL * of Monday just doing these things, answering pm's, ups, <font color="red"> post office </font>, fedex. Two trips to two different COSTCO's. Don't forget, I'm checking each one before shipping, so I have to wait till they are fully charged on a/c, then fully discharge them, then full recharge them on d/c (I'm getting killed here becasue I only have 1 dc power supply, then rebox............................. then ship.

Anyways FYI


----------



## bwaites (Jul 12, 2005)

Jeff,

I was less worried about the light than I was you!

I worried that you had been accosted as you left a Costco with all those lights and that someone had tried to steal them and that you, in defending them, had ended up in a hospital or worse!

Thanks for the info, though, and especially all the work checking them out!

Bill


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 12, 2005)

The smaller, 3513, looks VERY interesting... 
I agree. VERY INTERESTING.
Maybe a group buy is in order.
It has to be less than the BIG one. $40.00-$50.00 Hand held portable HID. I think I would be willing to pick up a couple. We have the company that makes them. They will sell us couple hundred lights once they learn of the importance of the CPF in the flashlight world.
Just an idea.
Yaesumofo


----------



## JimH (Jul 12, 2005)

Yaesumofo,

Please add me to your group buy list, and thanks for setting this up


----------



## tvodrd (Jul 12, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

Larry


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 12, 2005)

Count me in on a 3513 if you decide to do this... thanks!


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 12, 2005)

Ditto. Although I am in Australia, if that is too much, I still want one. Maybe I could pick it up from Charlie's when I'm in Hawaii later in the year. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 12, 2005)

Trust me. I am not the right guy for this job. I was just thinking out loud.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 12, 2005)

Me three /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif


----------



## mckevin (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't know that I'm the "right guy" either, but I sent 'em an e-mail anyway...
If they are open to the idea of a relatively small quantity sale I will either put it together or yell for help from someone with more experience at it.

edit; unless this is somehow stepping on anyones toes, in which case I will happily step out of the way.

[ QUOTE ]
*yaesumofo said:*
Trust me. I am not the right guy for this job. I was just thinking out loud.
Yaesumofo 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## THE_MFG (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello All,

Sorry for not answering your questions. I just didn't want to talk too much to interfer your judgement of the light. Some questions are too confidential to answer earlier as well. I apologize for that. Thank you for your understanding.

Meanwhile, I am very impressed with your guys. Eventually, you have found our website and all information about our company. Congratulations. Yes, our company's full name is New Focus Lighting and Power Technology(Shanghai)Co. Ltd. We are based in Shanghai with 10 years of history and size of 1500 employee. We have lots of products beside HID products. Our company was just listed in the Main board of Hongkong stock exchange this year. A good and reliable manufacturer. We supply many products to the U.S market. 

Well, back to the HID spotlight sale in Costco, if you have any question regarding replacement of parts, you may call our toll free number 1-888-724-6701 located in Chicago. You are also welcome to write us an Email at [email protected] We are happy to help you out. Once again, Thank you very much for your interest. 

Wendy


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 13, 2005)

Wendy,

I am very impressed with your post, your company, and the fact that Costco HID owners now have a phone number to call for replacement parts./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
What are the specs on that 3513 light?
Take Care,
mtbkndad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 13, 2005)

Wendy Thanks for posting.
We are interested in the specifications of that 3513 Flashlight that you also make. Can you help us coordinate a purchase of this light?

As far as the questions about this light are concerned, I have got to say that I am very impressed with this group of people on this board. This light has been disassembled and looked at from many perspectives. We have learned that the biggest issue with this light is the door hinge. It is weak.
The 3513 dosen't seem to have the same kind of setup. A big plus. The charging lights and or system may need to be looked at.
Anyway we have as a group done an amazing job of looking at this spotlight. If I was the manufacturer of the light I would be very excited to have found us. We are a valuable resource to the manufacturing community.
Yaesumofo

[ QUOTE ]
*THE_MFG said:*
Hello All,

Sorry for not answering your questions. I just didn't want to talk too much to interfer your judgement of the light. Some questions are too confidential to answer earlier as well. I apologize for that. Thank you for your understanding.

Meanwhile, I am very impressed with your guys. Eventually, you have found our website and all information about our company. Congratulations. Yes, our company's full name is New Focus Lighting and Power Technology(Shanghai)Co. Ltd. We are based in Shanghai with 10 years of history and size of 1500 employee. We have lots of products beside HID products. Our company was just listed in the Main board of Hongkong stock exchange this year. A good and reliable manufacturer. We supply many products to the U.S market. 

Well, back to the HID spotlight sale in Costco, if you have any question regarding replacement of parts, you may call our toll free number 1-888-724-6701 located in Chicago. You are also welcome to write us an Email at [email protected] We are happy to help you out. Once again, Thank you very much for your interest. 

Wendy 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## JimH (Jul 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mckevin said:*
edit; unless this is somehow stepping on anyones toes, in which case I will happily step out of the way.


[/ QUOTE ]

No problem. I think Yaesumofo is just glad you stepped up to the plate to keep the rest of us from stepping on *his* toes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Trashman (Jul 13, 2005)

One difference I see in the yellow Costco look alike, is the on/off button is mounted on the front end of the handle. The handle appears to be completely smooth, which is also a little different. Another difference is that the "starred" specs are listing a 9ah battery. Our Costco's got a 7ah battery (to reduce cost, perhaps?).

Yeah, that 3513 looks pretty choice. Says, "Waterproof" and "Anti-Bombing", features that might make it more expensive than the larger one (3515). I'm sure it'll still be pretty cheap, though. Maybe Wendy's company out of Chicago will sponsor a group buy! They have a load shipped to Chicago, and we can each place our order with them and have them shipped from there! ....just wishful thinking...(!)


----------



## bucken (Jul 13, 2005)

Has anyone noticed that there are two different sized spotlights shown at the top of page one of the catalog? They look like the 3513, in both color and shape.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 13, 2005)

bucken,

I did notice that, though there is know way to tell if the 3513 is the larger or smaller in that photo. For that matter, that it is not the same light with two images photoshopped onto one another. Also, the Costco HID uses a 7AH battery and the Orange spotlight uses a 9AH battery. Could it be even bigger? 
I am also curious about the "Anti-bombing" designation.

Take Care,
mtbkndad


----------



## JohnF (Jul 13, 2005)

Count me in on the smaller 'brother' to the Costco HID.

BTW, here is a shot while camping 2 weeks ago, the HID showing a canyon wall approx 3/4 mile away (15 sec. exposure, notice the stars in the upper right). Lots of campfire smoke in the air...


----------



## MaxaBaker (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I don't think I could pass up a GB on the 3513!!/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif


And, if Wendy could do a GB for the regular "Costco HID" lights as well, I'd prolly have to take one of them too!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


(all depending on if Wendy can of course!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 13, 2005)

I would be interested in the 3513 too.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Sway (Jul 13, 2005)

Anybody got a pic of the 3513 for some reason I can't load the PDF /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*mtbkndad said:*
I am also curious about the "Anti-bombing" designation.


[/ QUOTE ]

It appears that the translation in their literature could use some editing. I'm going to shoot from the hip and guess that "anti-bombing" means "explosionproof" or "safe to use in hazardous environments" or something similar.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's a shot of the 3513 & 3515 from the catalog. The 3513 looks like a bit more artists' concept than actual photo.


----------



## JimH (Jul 13, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*idleprocess said:*
I'm going to shoot from the hip and guess that "anti-bombing" means "explosionproof" or "safe to use in hazardous environments" or something similar. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My guess would be the latter ( Hazardous environments)


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 13, 2005)

Those are good guesses, maybe Wendy could explain what they mean.
Also What is the Anti-Dusty? Is that a self cleaning function the Orange light has? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
For that matter I can personally verify that when pointed up the Costco HID can handle large amounts of water pouring down on it, but the light is FAR from "Waterproof". Weather resistant would be a better designation. Maybe the 3515 and 3513 are actually waterproof, if so I would like to see the testing methods and results that earned that claim.
As I mentioned before, I wonder if the Orange light (3515) is an even larger more robust model then the Costco HID?

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Trashman (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm also interested in a 3513. 

JohnF, geez, that is one hell of a purty picture! Is that a scanned 35mm photo, or can you take photos like that with your digital?

I just sent for a tripod. Maybe in a couple weeks I can have a few dazzling HID photos of my own to share.


----------



## THE_MFG (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, here is the physical specs of the 3513:
35W Xenon bulb
5.6AH Non-spillable Lead Acid Battery
6" reflector
Built-in ballast and Starter
Water resistant
Dust resistant
Shock resistant
The technical specs will be the same as the opeatiing rate of HID technology. 

The Costco one sells at a super value. Believe me, you will never see any HID product at such low price in the future. Because it was a trial order, we supply the Costco HID without any profit. The retail price $74.99 at Costco is our quotation of FOB Shanghai plus freight cost. Therefore, Costco also had 0% margin added in this spotlight. If whoever out there has a sense of business, It is worth of stocking some and selling to others. Forgive me, It might offend some of you because you guys are such good people. Look at all the free works that Mr_Ted_Bear, Yaesumofo 
and of course many others have done to each other.


----------



## StevieRay (Jul 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*THE_MFG said:*
Well, here is the physical specs of the 3513:
35W Xenon bulb
5.6AH Non-spillable Lead Acid Battery
6" reflector
Built-in ballast and Starter
Water resistant
Dust resistant
Shock resistant
The technical specs will be the same as the opeatiing rate of HID technology. 

The Costco one sells at a super value. Believe me, you will never see any HID product at such low price in the future. Because it was a trial order, we supply the Costco HID without any profit. The retail price $74.99 at Costco is our quotation of FOB Shanghai plus freight cost. Therefore, Costco also had 0% margin added in this spotlight. If whoever out there has a sense of business, It is worth of stocking some and selling to others. Forgive me, It might offend some of you because you guys are such good people. Look at all the free works that Mr_Ted_Bear, Yaesumofo 
and of course many others have done to each other. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Costco selling at 0% margin! No way Jose! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 14, 2005)

Well there we finally have the official info..
At $75.99 Costco made a whole dollar per light. 
I plan on at least getting another spare for myself before they are gone. My last spare is going up north with me later this month.
As one member mentioned before, getting a spare will probably be cheaper then getting the parts themselves in the future. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## JohnF (Jul 14, 2005)

Trashman -

Thanks for the comments on the picture. It is a digital camera (Canon S70). I forgot the tripod on the camping trip, so set the camera on a piece of firewood that had the right angle, and used the 10 second self-timer to allow the thing to quit shaking before the shutter opened.

Held the Costco HID on my shoulder till the shutter closed.

John F


----------



## THE_MFG (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, the retail price might differ a little in difference Costco stores because the freight cost to each area was different. The manufacturer bears all the risks of selling it. That is why Costco makes 0% on it. Forget to mention in my last post, don't worry about replacement parts. We will serve your need forever and will provide you the replacment parts as long as you can show us the receipt of Costco stores. Just let you know that we am going to send some replacement parts to our Chicago accociate office in next 3 weeks. It includes bulbs, hinges and of course back doors, which are criticized most, etc. Thank you very much.

Wendy


----------



## markdi (Jul 14, 2005)

wendy who makes the bulb and what is it's base style, lumen rating, and color temp ?

how much current does the ballast draw when it is warmed up ?


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 14, 2005)

Wendy

I don't want to open a can of worms here, but I know that many people outside of the USA will want to use these lights. If you were to consider a similar market test in Australia, Bunnings Warehouse is our Costco equivalent in terms of hardware. They do sell the Thor, only it is sold under the Arlec brand name.

Regards


----------



## Trashman (Jul 14, 2005)

Wendy, A large number of people aren't going to be able to show a receipt as many were purchased, by others, at the same time. I bought two from Costco, but lost my receipt before I even got the units home! What of this? If we have them, they obviously came from Costco and we should be able to receive support.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 14, 2005)

Wendy,

First of all I want to say that I continue to be impressed by your answers and your company's proactive approach to service so far.

I do have the same question as Trashman. By the time I take 4 up north next weekend I will have either delivered or shipped 12 of these lights. Only one of them was purchased by itself. They were usually purchased two to three at a time and shipped to individuals. So what about the lights the Mr Ted Bear, yaesumofo, myself, and whoever else picked up and shipped to other states or countries. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## THE_MFG (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't worry if you don't have the receipt. If your light really has problem, call our toll free number. They can help you. Or write to us, we will instruct you how to do.

Regarding Markdi's question, sorry that I can't tell you who makes the bulb. We source the bulb from other suppliers. The base type is H7. I remember someone had it right in previous post. Lumen Rating: 3200lumen. Temp. color: 6000K. 
Starting current draw can reach 20A. 
Here is a full list of technical specification:
Rated Input Voltage-----13.5V
Operation Input Voltage----9V-16V
Min. operation voltage----7V
Resistant Temp.(Operating)----Below 40 to 100 Centigrade
Over voltage protection----- 18V-22V
Starting pulse voltage-----23kv
Run up current-----20A
Run up Power----- 47W max.
Input current(steady state)----3.1-3.3A
Output Power(steady state)------35W +/-5%

We use almost the same ballast and starter which are used in headlight. So, here you go, you can make your own HID headlights. Just kidding, you need some harness to do so. 

Best Regards
Wendy


----------



## markdi (Jul 14, 2005)

I have never seen a 35 watt 6000k 3200 lumen bulb.
every bulb I have seen at around that color temp put's out
about 2500 lumens or so.

even phillips and Sylvania Xenarc do not make a bulb like that - interesting.

h7 base - interesting.


----------



## Chris_Medico (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow, That is great customer service for sure. 

I'm so glad I have one of these lights coming. It is at my friends house in California and she will be bringing it to me at the end of the month. I can't wait!

Wendy, Thanks so much for taking the time to post. I think we all understand how little profit this light must have. Its why so many have been struggling to get their hands on one, two or more. We know a bargain when we see one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

If there is the possibility of a group buy on another of your lights I'll be interested. Even if its at a higher price. 

Chris


----------



## rick258 (Jul 14, 2005)

If anyone has access to one of these that they could ship to New Orleans, I would appreciate it. Will obviously pay appropriate fees. Looks like I saw this thread a little late but I would really like to get my hands on one of these.

If anyone can help out, THANKS.

Rick


----------



## jim5 (Jul 14, 2005)

I would like one as well if anyone is still shipping these.


----------



## hojobones (Jul 14, 2005)

I absolutely must own one.....any chance of a group buy??


----------



## bwaites (Jul 14, 2005)

Jeff,

Mine arrived yesterday.

WOW is all I can say... At this price, even with this size, it is incredible!

Bill


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for the pics. Does anyone have the link to Wendy's company and catalogue? Is the 3513 also in Costco, or is the GB from the manufacturer? Thanks!


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 14, 2005)

Does anyone else have the close range star pattern with the Costco HID? Thanks!


----------



## Nell (Jul 14, 2005)

Still new to me, but I did notice a star pattern when used up close.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 14, 2005)

I still want one of these babies. If anyone can figure out a way of getting one to Australia for a decent price, I'm interested!


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 14, 2005)

bindibadgi

shipping is about $65-$70 (without the battery). The light is $82 with sales tax, add another $4 for an outter box, and I have been charging $10 for my time and energy. also, I have been collecting the 4% for pay pal..... bottom line $ 165-170


----------



## mckevin (Jul 14, 2005)

I sent a group buy feeler e-mail to the manufacturer on Tuesday (for the 3513). So far I have received no response.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 14, 2005)

Lumenjunkie, the 3513 is not at Costco. It's not, either, and established GB through anybody (yet). I don't think anybody knows whether or not they will become available to us. Hopefully, they will be made available, but it appears that it will most likely be at a higher cost.


----------



## marcspar (Jul 14, 2005)

Jeff,

Mine arrived safely in CT today. Thank you very much.

Marc

(waiting for the sunset.....)


----------



## JohnF (Jul 14, 2005)

Someone asked about the 'star' pattern beam - mine has it, and I'd be surprised if they didn't all have it to some degree. Its really not noticable in normal use, though.

John F


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 14, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*lumenjunkie said:*
Does anyone else have the close range star pattern with the Costco HID? Thanks! 

[/ QUOTE ]

A wall shot from apx 25', sn336 on left, sn966 on right.
Quite a difference in color, #336 outthrows #966, there is a 
"shim", between the bulb and socket on the #966, havn't looked yet on the #336. When I get the time, I want to play with various shim thicknesses, and get the beam centered on both these. I'm thinking there are some gains to be found in fine tuning. Ohhhhh Boy! More light further!


----------



## Lightraven (Jul 14, 2005)

One of the Costcos in my area has a pallet of these lights. I didn't need a light the size of a small dog, but what the heck. My coworkers are running around with Thors thinking they are the ----. It's time to one-up them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

I grabbed a few extras since CPFers still seem to want them. I'll post on the B/S/T lights thread.


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 14, 2005)

Ddaadd, Thanks for the pics! Same as what I have. Color on mine is more on the white side. The Santa Maria Costco has about 10 more left. Gonna get a backup tommorrow. LJ


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 14, 2005)

Trashman, thanks! Now I don't have to go Costco hopping looking for it.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 14, 2005)

My light has a very white beam.


----------



## markdi (Jul 14, 2005)

6000k would be kinda blue 

I still can't beleve the color temp and lumen output.

I could be wrong.

still a great deal for the money.


----------



## MrMom (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow! Wow! 

I need a larger pocket to EDC this one. Thanks Yaesumofo, mine finally arived today.

All charge LED's work fine and the beam color is HID white with the starburst beam shape. Given the size I expected the light to weigh much more. 


Will this run directly off the 12V adapter?


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 14, 2005)

Believe it not, they will have the same color after 30-40 minutes of use. I test the lights 6 at a time before shipping them. Most are white, some are blue, a few are pink. Within a few minutes you can still see the faint "colors" but after a half hour, they are all the same.... need not worry that someone is fixing the lottery /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 14, 2005)

Believe it not, they will have the same color after 30-40 minutes of use. I test the lights 6 at a time before shipping them. Most are white, some are blue, a few are pink. Within a few minutes you can still see the faint "colors" but after a half hour, they are all the same.... need not worry that someone is fixing the lottery /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 14, 2005)

Believe it not, they will have the same color after 30-40 minutes of use. I test the lights 6 at a time before shipping them. Most are white, some are blue, a few are pink. Within a few minutes you can still see the faint "colors" but after a half hour, they are all the same.... need not worry that someone is fixing the lottery /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## mckevin (Jul 15, 2005)

Well, I received a reply tonight about the potential group buy of the #3513. Seems that it's a prototype model and not in production. I got the impression that the decision has not been made to produce it, though that was not stated.

She did suggest that the #3152 might be of interest, it is supposed to have the same specs as the #3515 (Costco HID) in a smaller form factor. It's pretty, but given that it is essentially the same light as the Costco (at an unnamed price) I don't know that it will generate the interest needed here for a group buy.


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 15, 2005)

But if it's smaller ...


----------



## Nell (Jul 15, 2005)

Price?


----------



## Lightraven (Jul 15, 2005)

I decided to do some . . .hmm. . . testing and evaluation of this spotlight just now. That was my cover story and I brought my credentials along just to make it believeable if the cops (the on-duty ones) showed up.

As I got out of my car at a neighborhood canyon preserve, a Parks and Recreation truck (with little yellow lightbar) pulled in behind me and did a slow roll-by. Damn, busted! They had the place (otherwise empty) staked out for flashaholics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif. I guess he decided I was not a threat to myself or others with my Dockers shorts, boat shoes and 15 pound spotlight and left.

I began the evaluation. Good lord is this thing bright. It should be, it's huge. It throws an enormous white/pink starburst hundreds of yards across the canyon. Enormous spill containing rings. I was reminded of the Maxabeam, but this puts out a very different type of beam. I think the Costco HID probably puts out more light than the Maxabeam. The HID seemed to be a much "denser" beam of light. 

Birds began to wake up and chirp. Moths flew into me. Neighborhood kids at the top of the canyon began to howl like coyotes. I was tempted to return the howl, but I was already drawing enough attention. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

Keeping in mind police response times, I moved briskly back to my car. I brushed the moths off the lens and was gone.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Jul 15, 2005)

lol. Nice evaluation report!


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 15, 2005)

Since I have two Costco HID's I will wait to see if the 3513 or a better version materializes. 

The 3152 is a nice looking light but "same specs and smaller form factor" is very vague. What exactly is the same? (ie, bulb, ballast, battery. reflector, etc.)
How much smaller?
How much more would it be?
Wendy was pretty specific about the Costco HID price being a one time low price. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## StuGatz (Jul 15, 2005)

FWIW from a relative non-tech perspective...I am somewhat interested in the smaller light mentioned by "Wendy". However, the vague price point and size issues make me pause. I may just go obtain another copy of the HID if this was in fact, a "one time deal" for Costco. 

The informal "testing" that we have done give it some very high marks indeed. Now the issue will be bulb life expectancy as well as dependability with use as well as with field use conditions.

All the best,

Stuart


----------



## markdi (Jul 15, 2005)

the best 35 watt hid bulbs are made by phillips then Sylvania Xenarc 

maxabeam has 1000 lumens and the costco hid put's out 2400 to 3200 lumens.(I still do not beleve the 3200 lumens at 6000k)


----------



## mckevin (Jul 15, 2005)

StuGatz,

The vague price & size issue is likely my fault rather than Wendys. My initial contact was to pursue a group buy on the #3513, so though I passed on that she mentioned the #3152 I did not attempt to pursue more information, as a group buy on that one at an (almost certainly) higher price than the Costco didn't interest me.


----------



## starship (Jul 15, 2005)

Folks,

I am definitely intrigued/interested in a GB for the #3152 even if it is the same specs & electronics as the Costco HID. I really like the stylish design of the case - and a smaller size would be more convenient. I also notice what appears to be a sturdier handle and possibly a better latch design. I have been impressed with everyone's reviews and comments on the Costco HID and feel that at a price point range of perhaps $100 - $150 this light would still be a definite bargain.

With the Rayzorbeam at $850 the #3152 light would be a fantastic value. For something smaller, be sure to look at the handheld Brightstar/AE Light at $260/280.

Mckevin, thanks for checking on this for us! Anyone else interested in a GB for the #3152?

Best regards,
Bob


----------



## SATURN (Jul 15, 2005)

I would be interested in a 3152!


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 15, 2005)

Did anyone in the area report a 757 doing an FAA not-quite-legal fly-by, around the same time you had the HID going? LJ


----------



## Archangel (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm interested in a 3152.


----------



## bwaites (Jul 15, 2005)

I'd be interested in the 3152 also, at least in knowing the price, size, etc.

Bill


----------



## bucken (Jul 15, 2005)

Possible interest here, too... Of course, depends on price, specs, etc.


----------



## jollytoker420 (Jul 15, 2005)

Here is a good match to the HID's specs:

PM me for link: Can't figure out how to shorten it....

Out of china, not a name brand? Doesn't say the style of bulb... Anyone who cracked theirs open care to do a comparison?


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 15, 2005)

Since mckevin was not interested, I PM'ed Wendy and asked the following.

How much smaller is it then the Costco HID?
How many would need to be purchased for a group buy?
What would the price be?
Since it is smaller and the price will be different, just what specs are the same? (bulb, ballast, battery, etc.)

I too am personally more interested in the 3513 unless the 3152 is significantly smaller then the Costco HID, 
but I am as curious as anybody else and if the specs and price on the 3152 are to my liking I would be very interested. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## lumenjunkie (Jul 15, 2005)

jollytoker420, thanks for the link. I would also be ineterested in a GB on the 3152. Looks like a round battery lid on the 3512. A screw on lid may be much more well constructed/secure than the Costco HID lid, or at least a square lid w/2 hinges, like the Thor 10mcp. LJ


----------



## markdi (Jul 15, 2005)

6000 to 10000k color temp at 3200 lumens - no way


----------



## vortex052965 (Jul 15, 2005)

Count me in on the 3152 GB as well,depending on SPEC'S & price!


----------



## Lightraven (Jul 18, 2005)

My Costco HID saw its first law enforcement action tonight. 

Costco HID: 1
Bad guys: 0

Got report of the bad guys (believe me, we only get what my boss calls "quality apps" in this area) on a river levee. From the opposite levee bank, I could see them, about 400-500 yards away. I fired the HID up and aimed for the black specks hiding from my coworkers coming in on the opposite levee. The beam was like a big pointer showing my partners exactly where the bad guys were. Didn't have to waste radio airtime directing them. Keep in mind this is a well lighted area.

After work, one of my fellows spotted the enormous light in my car trunk and asked what it was. When I turned it on, he laughed. He waved it towards the sky like a giant lightsaber. Several others agreed and said it would be a great tool just as a deterrent/low level force option.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 18, 2005)

I got a PM from Wendy. The 3152 has a 7" reflector. That should make it more in the Thor size range. All Wendy said was that it has a 7" reflector and a much smaller body then the Costco HID. She also mentioned that they are just starting to make the tooling to produce this light so she does not have a final price and cannot give out other details at this time. The last thing she mentioned is that her company plans to be at the SEMA Las Vegas show this year with lots of HID related products. I PM'ed her and asked if she knows how long before these lights will be avialable. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## KevinL (Jul 18, 2005)

Very cool.. it will probably be more cost-effective to ship, too. Plus I might actually move it around instead of leaving its 15-pound frame in one place /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Thanks for checking up and do keep us posted!


----------



## Lumines (Jul 18, 2005)

I just got my Costco HID today. Everything you've read about it is true. This light is absolutely amazing. However, one word of caution... unless you have a Maxabeam or comparable light, this spotlight will make ALL your other lights seem dim and insignifigant. I had to double check the batteries in more than one light, and my 10mcp Thor looks like it's ready to die when I just charged it last night. WOW! 

The Thor has been de-throned! (at least at my house)
Hail to the king, baby! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 18, 2005)

Lumines,
I had exactly the same experience. Now I know I am not crazy. The first time I turned on the Costco HID and then turned on my Thors. I thought, these Thor batteries are really junk I just charged them two nights ago and they have lost their charge. After checking them I realized they were fine and the Costco HID is one awesome light. Or in my case, the Costco HID's are two awesome lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif! I won't get rid of the Thors though as sometimes I only need a little bit of light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif, and want to be able to turn it on and off quickly as needed. 
Take Care
mtbkndad/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## markdi (Jul 18, 2005)

after I modded a thor and my vector spotlight to hid I thought who would ever want an incandescent spotlight after using a hid spotlight.


----------



## Lumines (Jul 19, 2005)

It's kind of depressing, but HID does have that effect on you. The color temperature and output do make it hard to go back to anything else. I have a 1.5mcp, and a 3mcp Vector spots, and compared to the Thor (with spacer too, btw) the Vectors look almost worthless. Now, the HID makes the Thor look really, really sad. Even when you know it's bright, it's still very yellow. I just used my XM-3 Luxeon (a light that was previously almost too bright for dark adapted eyes) and even it looks bad with the higher color temperature of the LED. I really do hope that the Costco light is a sign of things to come and we start seeing more HID lights for a reasonable price. Prior to this, the only one I could even come close to affording was the UK LC100, and aside from being HID, there isn't really anything else I think I'd like about it. Someday hopefully we'll see AFFORDABLE Mag-light sized HID handhelds with good runtime. Just gotta get past that pesky lead-acid (heavy) battery barrier.


----------



## markdi (Jul 19, 2005)

I use nimh in my hid vector
1.2+ hours runtime 5.25 inch reflector 3600 bulb lumens
under 4 pounds.


----------



## nightlife (Jul 19, 2005)

Enough lurking /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Cosco in Oxnard, Ca. had about a dozen last Friday that I could easily locate.
They had two full pallets a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## markdi (Jul 19, 2005)

hi nightlife welcome to cpf

wow your first post


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome nightlife, hi, my name is Gary, and I am a flashaholic.
It all started innocently when I wanted a little bitty red laser pointer. Now almost broke, got 2 Costco HID's, and still crusin' the B/S/T....... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## jim5 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wendy, are we going to be able to order any of your HID lamps or is the present stock our only hope. Maybe you could let your service dept in the US sell them. Please let us know.


----------



## Lumines (Jul 19, 2005)

Markdi, what was the cost involved in modding out that Vector? My problem is the cost of the conversion kit for ballast/bulb. Most places I've looked would mean dropping $200+ to do the conversion to a $25-$45 light.


----------



## markdi (Jul 19, 2005)

I bought 2 ballasts and bulbs(dl35 bulbs)from ebay for 220.00 shipped.

still a lot more exspensive than the costco hid.

the 12 c cell nimh battery was exspensive too.

not for every one.

my grandpa used it(and droped it)a lot.

never needed a repair(so far)


----------



## JohnGault (Jul 20, 2005)

Try your local Body Shop, they often have HID units removed from wrecked cars. You should be able to pick up a used balast & bulb for like $50.

Stick it in a CostCo Thor and make your own $75 HID /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif (it's easy!)


----------



## markdi (Jul 20, 2005)

and your friends will be really impressed when you show them a super bright light that you built your self.


----------



## StanTeate (Jul 20, 2005)

Would the powers that be add this to the SuperLights for a comparison. I'd like to know what tier it would fall on?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 20, 2005)

Hmm, would a body shop or a bone yard be a more likely place to pick up a used HID bulb/ballast?


----------



## markdi (Jul 20, 2005)

well if the bone yard only had human bone's
and the body shop only had human body's.

car junkyard is where I would look.


ha ha


----------



## Lumines (Jul 21, 2005)

well said! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## spock (Jul 22, 2005)

got mine today from mr ted bear. thanks jeff. WOW, this thing is great! let it warm up in the back yard, and was lighting up trees farrrr away. still can't believe the performance.


----------



## Lumines (Jul 22, 2005)

I've been playing with mine everyday all week, and it's still blowing my mind. All my co-workers think I'm nuts though. They'll ask "What the hell are you going to do with that?" And I respond "whatever the hell I want to do with it. Gosh!"


----------



## markdi (Jul 22, 2005)

my mom would give me hell about my flashlights

I gave her my 10 mcp hid thor mod and she actually uses it a lot.

she even kinda played with it - blinding me(and others) when I would walk up her driveway.

it Had a nice 3600 lumen 4500k phillips dl35 bulb in it.
but since I really did not intend to just give the light away I swapped a 3200 lumen 4300k phillips 85122 bulb into it.

if the costco hid is really 6000k I doubt that it is putting out 3200 lumens - more like 2400.

if phillips or sylvania or osram can not make a 6000k 3200 lumen bulb I bet the chineese or tiwanees companys can't make one(I need a nap)

I could be wrong - maybe.


----------



## Hallis (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, i will say that my 10MCP Thor doesnt seem like such a boat-anchor now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I love my costco HID. 

Shane


----------



## indenial (Jul 24, 2005)

What is the Costco Item No. for this light? Thx.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Jul 24, 2005)

871155


----------



## edison (Jul 24, 2005)

Here are some beamshots that I took a couple nights ago with my Costco HID. I apologize for the mediocre quality as this is the first time I have attempted spotlight beamshots.

I would have taken another spotlight and done a comparison, but this is the only battery operated one that I own. The moon was full, and the range to the rock formation in the first picture is approximately 90m. The beam attracted about a dozen bats to the rock in the time that it took for me to take the picture! A couple brave ones even buzzed towards the source of the light and over my head.


----------



## edison (Jul 24, 2005)

These two pictures are of the same rock formation; one with the beam directly on the rock and the other with it aimed past. I estimate the range at 160m.











Excellent value in a powerful portable. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 24, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## max52 (Jul 24, 2005)

I think I found the Costco HID on E-bay. Those of you who know, please let me know.

The guy started the auction with a "buy-It-Now" price of $149.95. In the middle of the auction, He jacked the price up to $249.95, after to seeing the price another one was bringing.

(paste into browser to find)http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5220750580&category=106988

I hope this guy is not a cpf member.


----------



## BVH (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes, its the Costco HID.


----------



## CLHC (Jul 24, 2005)

Just got mine yesterday evening and played with it for a couple of minutes and let me say that this thing is REALLY BRIGHT! ! ! (My perspective of course) My friend took his freshly charged THOR and it looked yellow compared to the COSTCO HID. Maybe happens to be just his particular model. Nevertheless, I'm more than contented with this first-timer HID which at this point blows away the other light emitting instruments that I currently have. . .Thanks to mtbkndad for delivering it! Much appreciated!


----------



## HunkaBurninLove (Jul 24, 2005)

Yep, mtbkndad brought mine up on Friday and I got a chance to play with it in the back yard last night. Yeah, baby! My first HID and it rocks.

Going to try and go to a larger darker place tonight and see how it performs.

Good talking to you, mtnbkndad. And thanks again! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## JT (Jul 24, 2005)

I saw a light today at Costco that I thought was a Thor. I thought I read something that said that. When I saw the the picture on the Ebay auction of the light confirmed to be the Costco HID I am thinking that is what I saw. Does the Thor HID looks very similar? I am thinking they may have had the newer light under a Thor sign by mistake maybe. Anyway can anyone confirm if the have the lights in any South Florida Costco's? Thanks.

Juan


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 25, 2005)

The term "Thor HID" is misleading.

A number of folks have modified their Thor brand spotlight with a HID bulb/ballast.

The same company that makes the Costco HID lantern makes Thor lights.

...but there are no "Thor HID" spotlights on store shelves. Yet.


----------



## Lightraven (Jul 25, 2005)

It's been said that the hinge to the battery cover is flimsy. I had to be the one to prove it.

My battery cover was open and charging from a car DC power outlet. When I had to chase some people, I accelerated hard and the G forces forced the cover against something and snapped it off at the hinge. 

I pulled the hinge pin out and I'm going to ask customer service to send me a new cover. I think I'll be able to do a quick repair myself with a new cover. 

I recommend every HID owner treat this hinge very delicately.


----------



## Mike Painter (Jul 25, 2005)

Somebody in the original thread asked how Costco does it.
http://www.dsausa.org/lowwage/walmart/2005/the%20Anti-Wal-Mart.html is a very interesting article on the company.
Decent wages, decent health care and an owner who makes about 1/10 th of what similar sized company owners get.


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 25, 2005)

Bravo Costco, Bravo!


----------



## mtbkndad (Jul 25, 2005)

So the Costco HID may have been one of those one time hidden gems he likes to have interspersed throughout the store periodically. Cool, I am glad I have two! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Lightraven (Jul 25, 2005)

Every time I've purchased these things at Costco, people have made comments. Of course, I nearly cleaned off the pallet.

Today, a woman behind me at checkout said, "Oh, we used one of those when our shop lights went out. They're wicked bright." (or something like that /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif) "That's just in a different box."

I explained that this wasn't the Thor she was thinking of, but a High Intensity Discharge. I asked her what she paid for her light and she said $34. I told her this cost $75 and was much brighter.

It seems that people aren't quite aware of what High Intensity Discharge is yet. I sometimes forget how close to the state-of-the-art flashaholics are. I mean, I'm not going to start talking to people about Xenon gas plasma, halide salts and lumens per watt or whatever. They just have to see the light in action. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## JimH (Jul 25, 2005)

I guess that explains why I'm a costco junkie. Asside from the low prices it's the quality that keeps me coming back. Whenever Costco puts it's own Kirkland brand on something it's always equal to, and in most cases a cut above, the branded competetion. After buying meat at Costco, its impossible for me to pay higher prices for lower quality meat at a super market.

I never realized it, but what gets me in the store every weekend is the trasure hunt. I've picked up some stuff that I absolutely love and use all the time for incredable prices. A lot of it was only in the store for one or two weeks, and never to be seen again.

I bought a flashlight display case one weekend. Went back next weekend to get another, but they were gone. Fortunately, after hitting two other Costco's, I found another. At the time I didn't realize demand for flashlight real estate would grow so fast, or I would have bought more.


----------



## NightShift (Jul 26, 2005)

Ok, the plastic weather-resistant covering over the switch = not fun. It made it so iffy to operate that I tore the plastic off the switch lastnight. Now turning it on and off is very nice. Was anyone else annoyed by this?


----------



## Brock (Jul 26, 2005)

Please continue this thread over in Part 3


----------

